# Featherlite or other light 2H?



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I have a featherlite, and I think it is 2500lbs, so that does fit your criteria. All aluminum trailers are very nice, and apparently hold up well since mine is a 2002 model and still shows no signs of wear. The only other all aluminum brand I know of is Eclipse. They are the no frills version of the featherlite. If you like the 9401, that sounds like a good fit for you.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

So as much as I wanted to avoid steel, it looks like that's what I may wind up with. I am now considering the Trails West Adventure trailers (empty weight 2600lbs) among others. I was able to sell my cargo trailer (yay!). I looked into the Eclipse- they're aluminum on steel frames, apparently.

Anyone have any experience with the Trails West brand? The CM Dusters are another lighter weight steel model (2350lbs).


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I had to tow an Eclipse recently. It did pull a bit rougher than my featherlite. I'm definitely a fan of all aluminum, but yeah, there are not a lot of trailers made that way.


----------



## KarrotKreek (Mar 31, 2012)

Just an FYI, all aluminum doesn't always mean there isn't steel... a lot of the time the frame under the trailer is steel for extra strength.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

There's an aluminum horse trailer manufacturer called Twi-Lite trailers. I think they're fairly recent but I've browsed through their site and it looks like they have some pretty high quality trailers. Plus, since they don't have the big "brand name" that Featherlite seems to have developed, you may get a bit more for your money.

Twilite Trailers - Manufacturer of Aluminum Horse Trailers & Livestock trailers.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

KarrotKreek said:


> Just an FYI, all aluminum doesn't always mean there isn't steel... a lot of the time the frame under the trailer is steel for extra strength.


 All aluminum means just that. All aluminum. 
There are steel framed aluminum skinned trailes also, but those arnt advertised as all aluuminum, or at least not fraudulently advertised.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Often times ads are kinda slick. Ads for all aluminum usually say all aluminum. Ads that just say 'aluminum' have more often than not wound up as being on metal frames. Sadly most of the all-aluminums I've looked at have had a dry weight of over 3200 lbs so far. Twi-lite looks okay, but the closest dealer is in TN, and I'm not willing to buy a brand I've never seen in person.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

I just got an Exiss and love it, i'm sure it's over the limit you want since it's pretty tall.

what I would consider to cut down on weight is maybe look at an aluminum stock trailer with a center divide door. Then when it's just you you can put tack up front and your horse in back. you and friend one horse in each compartment. and when you just need to haul "stuff" you can.

all aluminum or aluminum on steel frame are both nice options. one thing I learned in my trailer search was all aluminum sometimes weigh just as much since they need more material in places to equal the strength of steel. And I would look used, then you can get a nicer quality than an equally priced new.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I have a 4star... the quality speaks for itself. Would recommend this trailer to anyone!


----------



## sherkad25 (Aug 10, 2010)

We have an Exiss, and love it, as well. Ours is a 3 horse slant load w/ tack room and I think it was advertised as 3700 lbs. empty.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

When I was doing my trailer shopping I also noticed that some of the aluminum trailers weighed as much as or more than some of the steel ones. That said, don't veto all of the steel trailers out there just because you think they might be too weighty. Decide on the trailer weight best suited for your truck and work from there, vetoing trailers as you find out their weight.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

id veto the steel trailers because they rust and dont hold their value. even if I had a tractor trailer to pull it with.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I wound up getting at trails west 'adventure' model trailer. Not at long-term a value as some of the all aluminum, but the right weight and a price tag I could afford. Maybe by the time it's starting to rust out, I'll have enough in my piggy bank for the all-aluminum models out there.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

the big thing with steel is keeping them clean, and when you notice the paint starting to peel, get it sandblasted and repainted. a lot cheaper than a new trailer. 

My parents sold a 20 year old stock trailer that had minimal rust because it was under cover every winter, kept clean after every use, and repainted when the rust was getting bad. Re did the floor once and lots of light issues but thats any trailer.


----------

